

How we got featured in the App Store in less than a week - kirbmart
http://blog.forkly.com/post/9723098253/forkly-is-featured-in-the-app-store-its-been-a-tasty

======
ftwinnovations
My app "TextPics" was featured about a year back - same deal. Vague contact
from Apple requesting artwork, which we also followed to the letter. The
difference for me was that it took about two months before this happened, and
as stated on Apples AppStore guidelines I had a (fairly) strong AppStore
presence, consistent updates, a quality design following their vaunted HIG,
and most of all a unique interesting app (this was the first ASCII art texting
app, before the cursed Chinese clones arrived, stealing and reselling all my
content).

Bottom line is basically to have a unique high quality app and you might get
noticed by the AppStore team. There was no silly technique or magic bullet.

I'll say this though... That two weeks in the Top 10 were insane. Spend a week
at #3 and you won't need any more of these VC posts. I guess that was my taste
of what the Angry Birds guy enjoys every single day.

------
jmjerlecki
This speaks to nothing of how they got featured in the app store, but of a
"vague email" they received from Apple. Don't get me wrong, its great for them
and I think their app has a great design, but the title is misleading.

And the correct title should be: Forkly is featured in the App Store. It’s
been a tasty first week!

------
bignoggins
I don't see how this post answers the "how" at all. From what I'm reading it
just seems like pure luck that they got featured by apple. Am I missing
something?

